# Chinese mantis vomiting



## cwebster (Oct 12, 2017)

My perfectly molted chinese mantis has vomited lines of brown  on the sides of the mesh cage. I took him/her out and into a new clean cage yesterday but noticed more vomit today. Is there anything I can do to improve her health? She is in a room that is about 72F with 60% humidity and small crickets. I mist the esh a little twice per day.


----------



## Connor (Oct 12, 2017)

You may be spraying too much. Bacterial infections are usually caused by high humidity. Try to feed honey and don't mist as much.


----------



## Connor (Oct 12, 2017)

Forgot to mention. If the crickets are straight from the pet store and you haven't feed them yourself they can cause "the Black Death"


----------



## cwebster (Oct 13, 2017)

Will mist less and maybe turn down the humidifier. Crickets are from online. I feed them grain cricket food and water bites. Hope the beautiful creature is ok. Ominously he is getting yellow on his wings...was green before.


----------



## Connor (Oct 13, 2017)

Yeah, Chinese don't need a ton of humidity. The crickets sound fine to me. The yellow on the wings may just be the regular coloration. I hope he's alright!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Oct 14, 2017)

For a vomiting mantis I like to offer water for drinking 2-4 times daily (basically after anytime I see fresh spit up), and fast from food until they have gone 24 hours without fresh vomit. Typically their systems clear out in a few days.


----------



## cwebster (Oct 14, 2017)

Thank you, will try withholding food and offering more water. Do you spray on tye cage or how do you offer water?


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Oct 14, 2017)

cwebster said:


> Thank you, will try withholding food and offering more water. Do you spray on tye cage or how do you offer water?


I use net cages so spraying the cage doesn't work the best for insuring they still get water. For that reason I like to offer water via an eyedropper. You can also just take them out though and place them on a nonporous surface and mist in front of them to offer water more like you would in the cage while not getting your cage soaked if too much humidity might be an issue. Vomiting causes them to dehydrate faster than normal so usually mantises are fairly eager to take a drink to replenish their system.


----------



## cwebster (Oct 15, 2017)

One of my mantises loves to come out and drink honey. The vomiting mantis acts terrified and it is hard to offer him anything but I will keep trying. Thank you.


----------



## RedHead (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm by no means an expert but I gave water mixed w honey and my mantis was okay.  I literally saw him vomit a black substance.   So far he is okay and that was 5 months ago.


----------



## cwebster (Oct 21, 2017)

An update...he seems all better and is all green again too.    no more vomiting.


----------



## Connor (Oct 21, 2017)

Glad to hear!


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 6, 2017)

Agreed with Connor 

Ive had a sick mantis before. Honey seems to help. If i were you feed him/her a small amount of honey every night for a few days. Its like medicine


----------



## cwebster (Nov 16, 2017)

She is still doing fine, happily.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 21, 2017)

cwebster said:


> She is still doing fine, happily.


Yay! Glad to hear that. Did you see improvements with the honey?


----------



## cwebster (Nov 23, 2017)

Honey seems to provide energy while the mantis heals. Plus they just seem to enjoy it.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 23, 2017)

cwebster said:


> Honey seems to provide energy while the mantis heals. Plus they just seem to enjoy it.


glad to hear that!


----------



## cwebster (Nov 25, 2017)

Sadly just found him dead. I was calling him Perfect Mantis because he molted so flawlessly. He last vomited a long time ago. Am very sad. RIP Perfect Mantis.


----------



## Connor (Nov 25, 2017)

Sorry to hear. He was probably just getting old


----------

